# السبائك المسحوقية او ما يعرف بأسم Powder Metallurgy



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 أغسطس 2007)

السبائك المسحوقية او ما يعرف بأسم Powder Metallurgy


تسمى السبائك التي يحصل عليها من مسحوقات المعادن بالكبس ثمل التلبيد sintering process دون عملية الصهر بالسبائك المسحوقية . و قد استعملت هذه الطريقة من وقت بعدي سنة 1827م للحصول على مصنوعات (قطع النقد) من مسحوق البلاتين بالكبس ثم التلبيد و الطرق.


امثلة لاستعمال السبائك المسحوقية :

تصنع من السبائك المسحوقية اجزاء عديدة مثل شعيرة المصابيح الكهربائية المتوهجة الصعبة الانصهار المصنوعة من التنجستن . و قطع التماس و اجزاء الاجهزة المصنوعة من المولبدنيوم و غيره من المعادن الصعبة الانصهار.

و المغناطيسات الدائمة من مساحيق الحديد و النيكل و الالمنيوم و الكوبالت , و ايضا السبائك القاسية (الصلدة) او ما يعرف باسم الكاربيدات للآلات المستخدمة في قطع المعادن و ماكنات الخراطة و الثقب المصنوعة من مساحيق كاربيدات التنجستن و التيتانيوم و الكوبالت و غيرها.


تكنولوجيا صناعة السبائك المسحوقية

تبداء عملية الصناعة بالحصول على المسحوق ( بمعنى اخر مسحوق المعادن) ثم يتم خلط المساحيق حسب المراد و اضافة المقادير حسب نسب المعادن التي نريدها . و من ثم تقليبها و مزجها.

في مايلي يتم كبس المساحيق . عادةأ يكون هناك قالب مصنوع من الفولاذ ليتحمل الضغط العالي و هذا القالب يعطيني الشكل الذي نريده من عملية التصنيع و يكون الغط عالي جدا من 10-100 كغم/مم مربع.

بعد عملية الكبس يتم تلبيد القطع المكبوسة sintering process . و تجري هذه العملية في داخل افران كهربائية ذات المقاومة و ذات التردد العالي و تكون معزولة عن الهواء الجوي .
تعادل درجة حرارة التلبيد ثلثين درجة انصهار المكون الاساسي للسبيكة المسحوقية.
فعلى سبيل المثال تكون الدرجة للنحاس ما بين 800-850 و للحديد 1050-1150 درجة موية . و مدة التلبيد من ساعة الى ثلاث ساعات.
يزيد التلبيد من سطح التلامس بين الجزيئات و يساعد على اعادة التبلور. و يمكن ان تتكون في السبائك المسحوقية محاليل صلية و مركبات كيميائية.

و من التكنولوجيا الحديثة في صناعة السبائك المسحوقية ان نمج عملية الكبس و التلبيد في خطوة واحدة او ما يسمى الكبس على الساخن . و فيه تتوحد عمليتا الكبس و التلبيد. و من مزايا هذه الطريقة انقاص الضغط المطلوب بنسة 5-10% من الضغط الذي كان يلزم في حالة الكبس البارد. و الحصول على اجزاء ذات شكل معقد و مقاسات دقيقة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ مهندس مواد و معادن .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك الله .

موضوعك لمساحيق المعادن رائع وتشكر عليه .

لدي استفسار حول الموضوع لزيادة في التوضيح .

هل ممكن انتاج منتج من معدنين مختلفين اي ثنائي المعدن ؟

البغدادي .


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخواني على المرور الكريم 

اخي شكري نعم من الممكن ان يتم صنع سبائك مسحوقية من معدنين مختلفين لكن يسمى النتائج مواد مركبة composite materials و شرط صنع مثل هذه المواد ان تكون درجة الانصهار للمعدنين متقاربة لكي لا يحدث انصهار لمعدن قبل الاخر و تصنع من خلال هذه الطريقة الكثير من الاجزاء المكونة للاجهزة الطبية و الاجهزة الدقيقة خصوصا المسننات الدقيقة

و شكرا


----------



## المختار الأبيض (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا على ابداعك المتواصل .. بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس مواد و معادن قال:


> شكرا اخواني على المرور الكريم
> 
> اخي شكري نعم من الممكن ان يتم صنع سبائك مسحوقية من معدنين مختلفين لكن يسمى النتائج مواد مركبة composite materials و شرط صنع مثل هذه المواد ان تكون درجة الانصهار للمعدنين متقاربة لكي لا يحدث انصهار لمعدن قبل الاخر و تصنع من خلال هذه الطريقة الكثير من الاجزاء المكونة للاجهزة الطبية و الاجهزة الدقيقة خصوصا المسننات الدقيقة
> 
> و شكرا



مع اطيب تمنياتي :12: .

وما قصرت :15: .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ مهندس مواد ومعادن .

تحياتي .

احب ان اضيف الى موضوعك الرائع .


ان الغرض الأسمى من تكنولوجية لمساحيق المعادن لانتاج قطع غيار ذات مواصفات من ناحية البنية

الداخلية ( خواص جديدة ) او دقة المنتج الذي الى اعشار المايكرومتر ويكون منتج نهائي متكامل 

وجاهز تماما للاستخدام .اما المكابس الهيروليكية المعدة لهذا الغرض تصل 1500 طن .

اما القوالب تكون من قطعتين علوية وسفلية تتحركان باتجاهين معاكسين على الجزء المكبوس .

البغدادي .


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكووور اخي البغدادي على الاضافة و المعلومات القيمة و ما قصرت


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد1970 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1970 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

باررررررررررررررررك الله فيك


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

احسنتم على المشاركة


----------



## mr ali ali (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
وجزاك خير الجزاء
بس ممكن تساعدني بالحصول على كتاب مفتاح المعادن الحديدية والستندرات الخاصة بها
مع فائق الشكر


----------



## hassan_elshimy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ومن فضلكم هل من احد لديه كتاب عن ال powder mettalurgy لذيادة المعلومات حيث انى مهتم بهذا المجال


----------



## رشيد الخولي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## mohame_ refaat (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ذادك الله علم يأخى العزيز


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل ممكن تدلوني على طريقه صناعة محامل مكائن الاحتراق الداخليwhite metal bearings


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل ماهي طرق انتاج مسحوق المعدن


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني المهندسين هل تندرج صناعه حلقات المكابس piston ringsضمن الانتاج بمساحيق المعدنpowder metallurgy


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

عمار سليمان قال:


> اخواني المهندسين هل تندرج صناعه حلقات المكابس piston ringsضمن الانتاج بمساحيق المعدنpowder metallurgy



نعم اخي الكريم .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## محمد65 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي ممكن معرفه تكنولوجيا المساحيق للنحاس وسبائكه


----------



## سامح فهمى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا شديد الهتمام بهذا الموضوع ولا أجده كثيرا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا خي علي المعلومات القيمه بارك الله لك


----------



## jehad_15568 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وياريت اذا عندك اى معلومه على برنامج Mold Folwتبعثلى على *****ى 
jehad_jouda***********
باكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## المهندس جلال (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ... 
و هذه الطرقة تستخدم خاصة لإنتاج المعادن التي تملك درجات انصهار عالية و لكن يعيب هذه الطريقة أنها مكلفة و تحتاج إلى إنتاج كمي كبير .
و كأمثلة عنها السيرميت CerMet و هو خليط بين المعدن( ممكن أن يكون حديدي أو نحاس ) و السيراميك و هو يستخدم في صناعة بعض القطع في محركات السيارات .
و لكم جزيل الشكر ......


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الشرح عن هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## sandebad (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالب مجستير ورسالتي عن تقانة المساحيق (السبائك المسحوقية) هل يمكن تزويدي بمعلومات ادق وتفصيلية عن عمليات التصنيع 
وشكرا


----------



## hassan_elshimy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى sandebad انا ايضا مهتم بالموضوع ده خاصة ال Ball milling ويالريت اى حد يساعدنا ويمدنا بالمعلومات الكافية 
وشكرا


----------



## عمراياد (11 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على الموضوع والمعلومات المفيدة


----------

